# Bill Hayes' "Fork width versus speed" video



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been posted. I have poor skills at forum searches. Has this already been discussed?

*Fork width versus speed, slingshot comparison testing, not what you thought it was*






My previous reference on the topic was Middleton's "Practical Guide to Man-Powered Weapons and Ammunition" (pp59-60, fig 4.6). I have to believe Bill Hayes' video, both because Mr. Hayes has demonstrated his skill as a shooter, maker, and expert regarding slingshots and the video proof is undeniable. The superior results of wider forks seem undeniable, so why the popularity if narrow forks? I thought folks moved to narrower forks as their skill improved because it gave faster results?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like it has been discussed, plus a video on the subject from Gamekeeper John.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21898-fork-width-and-speed-two-different-test-results/?hl=%2Bfork+%2Bwidth

Nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

studer1972 said:


> Nothing to see here, move along...


 :rofl: i was waiting (actually hoping) for another forum stinkfest over this issue. oh well, maybe some other time, in like 3 or 4 months. (forum drama is cyclical).


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd just like a reliable conclusion.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

studer1972 said:


> I'd just like a reliable conclusion.


itll never happen. some go by the science numbers, others go by the learned experience. i still say hayes did it right, he used the same tube set up on 3 different fork widths.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Charles might be able to help with his testbed slingshot


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

From the other thread it sounds like Bill was using a consistent draw point while John was using maximum draw length for each band set. Sounds like if I keep my bands cut to use their full extent in my draw length, which I do, wider forks won't help. If, for some reason, I needed to use a shorter draw length, wider forks might help me get more rubber into said draw.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah , im starting to think that its not the wide or narrow fork that decides speed. its the draw length being maximized to the individual shooter. if the bands or tubes are set to the same length from fork tie to pouch tie on both a narrow fork and a wide fork, then yeah it will vary, for example 7inches on both, im assuming it will mean shorter pull length on wide and more pull length on narrow . but not if the lengths were made to be maximized to the persons draw length, then im sure the length between the ties would vary on both forks, probably not by much. :blink: okay too much science for me :nerd: my brain now hurts :wacko:


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> my brain now hurts :wacko:


Yep.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

studer1972 said:


> The superior results of wider forks seem undeniable, so why the popularity if narrow forks? I thought folks moved to narrower forks as their skill improved because it gave faster results?


Narrower forks ... why? Not necessarily faster results but for me, a PFS practitioner, it's FUN, FUN, FUN ... lots of plinking power packed in ultra-portability size :banana:

Before this becomes another messy drama, I am going to close this topic ... LOL!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Game Keeper proved it. Now if done correctly the increase in feet per second and impact will be 1/3rd greater. But you hold back then you prove the point you want and it is obvious on video that Game Keeper John did not hold back on his shots.

Thats All.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

dgui said:


> Game Keeper proved it. Now if done correctly the increase in feet per second and impact will be 1/3rd greater. But you hold back then you prove the point you want and it is obvious on video that Game Keeper John did not hold back on his shots.
> 
> Thats All.


Now, maybe I've been out in the sun to long... so just to be sure what I think you're trying to say is what you actually did just say....

YOU don't hold back and just say what you're really thinking there scooter.

And if any of you boys thinks I'm trying to manipulate a test in any way to try and prove an invalid point... then just come out and say it... don't let common sense and good manners stand in your way, just say it.... then I'll show you just how stupid you really are.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)




----------

